# Best self cleaning LSP product?



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Is these nano products better with self cleaning properties than regular sealant or wax?

Which one combos would be best for that purpose?

Tripple3+Colly845+Wet Glaze 2.0
Blackfire sealant+Wet Glaze 2.0
Tripple3+BH Finiswax

or these nano products

BW
NSC+C2


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's Wolf's self-cleaning ability :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Not tried the first 3 in the list but used Wolf's BW and C2. The C2 was okay but didn't blow me away. On the other hand BW is phenomenal. It really does repel dirt. Other half's car has not been washed for 3 weeks. It's done quite a few long motorway journeys in that time, in pouring rain and it's not as dirty as it has been with other products on it. It still looks clean even at the back where normally all the dirt is thrown up. Can't ask for anymore than that:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

^^ Is that not just cleaning?! :lol:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Has that just eradicated the need for the PW and foaming because it looks pretty spectacular. :doublesho

Might have to be trying some.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I found C2 to have almost cleaned itself after driving through a decent rain shower.


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

Gtechniq C1 is absolutely fantastic at keeping your car cleaner for longer. Aka self cleaning. While I've never used wolf body wrap I would imagine it is also much better than traditional waxes and sealants as I believe it's similar technology (as is nanolex and opti coat among others I think). Body wrap is marketed more to the mass market rather than C1 so personally give it a shot I say!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Here's Wolf's self-cleaning ability :thumb:


wow - that is seriously impressive


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> wow - that is seriously impressive


+1 I want some


----------



## Rogc (Feb 28, 2011)

Wolf's Chemicals;3009542 said:


> Here's Wolf's self-cleaning ability :thumb:
> 
> Wolf's Chemicals nano technology sealant self cleaning ability - YouTube


If that is how good it performs im ditching wax and going the Wolf Body Wrap way:thumb:


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

C1 all day long for me


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Rogc said:


> If that is how good it performs im ditching wax and going the Wolf Body Wrap way:thumb:


Come to the shiny side...  When I wash my car, I use Nano Bathe (our nano shampoo) at a 1:750 dilution because really water is about all you need to clean it; the shampoo is for lubricity only :thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Come to the shiny side...  When I wash my car, I use Nano Bathe (our nano shampoo) at a 1:750 dilution because really water is about all you need to clean it; the shampoo is for lubricity only :thumb:


Sounds good, it will get rid of the problems i have with god damn oil hollogramming too?!

I've still got the wheels to do with rim sealant!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

> When I wash my car, I use Nano Bathe (our nano shampoo) at a 1:750 dilution because really water is about all you need to clean it; the shampoo is for lubricity only


Have you ever tried next test:

Drive 100 mails or something like that in sandroad when is raining and try to get car dirty as possible then park a car to garage and let all dirty dryed to the surface. Keep it that way couple day and then wash the car only with pressure washer.

That could be ultimate test.:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Jesse are you saying ( showing ) all you need to clean a dirty car protected with BW only needs a hose and sprayer attatchment ?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

sm81 said:


> Have you ever tried next test:
> 
> Drive 100 mails or something like that in sandroad when is raining and try to get car dirty as possible then park a car to garage and let all dirty dryed to the surface. Keep it that way couple day and then wash the car only with pressure washer.
> 
> That could be ultimate test.:thumb:


Hmm well TBH I don't think I could bear my car getting that nasty, but we're up for some crappy weather next week so maybe I'll have no choice but to give it a shot .



chillly said:


> Jesse are you saying ( showing ) all you need to clean a dirty car protected with BW only needs a hose and sprayer attatchment ?


In this instance yep, water is all we used to clean it with and it came up pretty darn clean. It won't be like that in every situation though. This was pretty much dirt and salt with minimal road grime because all of the oils and grime that were on the streets were frozen at the time we made this video (back in January). When there's a lot of road grime or a slight drizzle that brings all the road oils to the surface the car would need to be washed by hand.

I'm having a new driveway put in at my house right now and haven't been able to wash The Astrasaurus for more than 2.5 weeks now. All I do is about every 4th day I spray the wheels with Deironizer, let it complete its cycle, then take it to the self-serve pressure wash down the street and blast everything off with rinse water. Then I hit the "sport" button on the wagon and shoot home and it's pretty much dry by then and clean as a whistle .


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

> Hmm well TBH I don't think I could bear my car getting that nasty, but we're up for some crappy weather next week so maybe I'll have no choice but to give it a shot .


Absolutely!
Couple of videos before and after situations would be also great:thumb:


----------



## Graham225 (Jul 18, 2011)

could BW be applied on top of my Werkstat Jett or will i have decon the car again ?


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

That really is rediculous how easy that dirt slides off... Think ill be looking at trying some BW


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Graham225 said:


> could BW be applied on top of my Werkstat Jett or will i have decon the car again ?


Actually there's a guy on here, ITHAQVA, that had Werkstat on his car before he applied BW and he didn't remove it before, but BW is doing very well on his car. Of course I would suggest a wax stripping before but I suppose you could give it a try!



Sirmally2 said:


> That really is rediculous how easy that dirt slides off... Think ill be looking at trying some BW


Thanks mate, if you do try it let us know how you like it !


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Does it have to be applied to bare paintwork then Jesse?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Actually there's a guy on here, ITHAQVA, that had Werkstat on his car before he applied BW and he didn't remove it before, but BW is doing very well on his car.


That's me 

Yep Werkstat under the BW no issues, in fact i mix it up now more than before, last week i used *W*erkstat Prime which cleans & add Nano Monkeys, then applied *W*olfs BW on top.

I've also used *W*erkstat Prime first then *W*olfs BW then *W*erkstat Trigger "The *W*erkstat *W*olf Sandwich" :thumb:

*W*erkstat Nano Monkeys & *W*olfs monkeys get on very well as they come from the same evolutionary chain the *"W"* Monkey family :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> That's me
> 
> Yep Werkstat under the BW no issues, in fact i mix it up now more than before, last week i used *W*erkstat Prime which cleans & add Nano Monkeys, then applied *W*olfs BW on top.
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol: Brilliant :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

chillly said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Brilliant :thumb:


Detailing should be fun   Never follow the rules :thumb:


----------



## planktom (Jun 15, 2011)

i´ve got almost the same effect with nanolex.
you have to first get used to it that the car cleans itself even 
in small showers of rain!

its a black magic polo 9n3 which always was looking ugly so that my mom 
was used to get it through a carwash everytime she was unhappy with the 
looking.and afterwards it had gone worse looking as the coating got more 
and more scratches,swirling etc.

its now 14 days on the car and after some driving through rain and dirty 
roads there is already slightly dust which is not sticking to the roof,bonnet 
or upper side-panels(thats just something weird because one gets the 
impression that the coating attracts dust !)...only the lower side-panels 
show some attached grime which could just been removed with just a 
waterhose....not even a shower head must be used...i´m impressed !


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

> Yep Werkstat under the BW no issues, in fact i mix it up now more than before, last week i used Werkstat Prime which cleans & add Nano Monkeys, then applied Wolfs BW on top.
> 
> I've also used Werkstat Prime first then Wolfs BW then Werkstat Trigger "The Werkstat Wolf Sandwich"


So, then it shouldn't be a problem to use it also top of Carlack LLS. These products are almost same?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

sm81 said:


> So, then it shouldn't be a problem to use it also top of Carlack LLS. These products are almost same?


I've only tried The Wolf/Werkstat combo. Just checked out the Carlack stuff, it looks very similar to Werkstat acrylic set/ Wolfs seal & shine & BW = Nano cleaner then Sealant.

If mixing.

Werkstat Prime or Wolfs Chemicals - Seal and Shine, then Car-Lack 68 Long Life Sealant

Think about what the product is designed to do even with mixing products you need to follow some logic.

I would always start with the cleaner that adds Nano monkeys followed by the lighter sealants.

I have not seen better results with mixing though; i do it to make a change & to help keep the paintwork clean before sealing. A good clean of the paintwork followed by sealing with either Wolfs BW/Werkstat Trigger or your Car-Lack 68 Long Life Sealant will do the job. Remember solvent based sealants will partially remove the previously applied products. Hope this helps. :thumb::thumb:

Chilly is kindly sending me a sample or Permanon, might end up mixing that in somewehere


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Ok. I will try to put BW top of Carlack LLS. We will see what will happen:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Ok. I will try to put BW top of Carlack LLS. We will see what will happen:thumb:


Is Carlack LLS Solvent based? If not i would put BW on first & put the Carlack ontop of it. :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Acrylic based but it should be hard. I don't think that it will stripp off.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I am finding that Carpro Reload works very well on my black car. It gives a really nice shine which dust doesnt really stick to and if it does, the rain pretty much cleans the car off or a hozeing down. I used to do a proper wash every week but now its every 2/3 weeks. I also found that it stops tree sap from sticking to the paint properly because again the rain or hoze off just washes it away.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I've been hearing a lot about Wolfs Body Wrap for self cleaning


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> I've been hearing a lot about Wolfs Body Wrap for self cleaning


It is very good at 'self cleaning' Graham! 

Have you seen the video Jesse posted earler where he only uses a hose to clean the paint? :thumb:

Definitely worth a punt for winter use. 

Alan W


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Alan W said:


> It is very good at 'self cleaning' Graham!
> 
> Have you seen the video Jesse posted earler where he only uses a hose to clean the paint? :thumb:
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> I've been hearing a lot about Wolfs Body Wrap for self cleaning


Your car doesn't walk to your man cave, pick up buckets & mits & wash itself, that's another Wolf product, "Wolf's Nano SC detailing system", release 2020  

With BW you'll find dirt/contaminants don't adhere to the car so much, also after nearly 8 months of owning my wolfed BMW there is almost no Tar/Iron on it.
Have only used the clay bar once this year :thumb:


----------



## Graham225 (Jul 18, 2011)

So can I apply BW straight on top of Werkstat Jett or do I go over my car with Prime first then apply BW. 

Cheers

Graham


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Graham225 said:


> So can I apply BW straight on top of Werkstat Jett or do I go over my car with Prime first then apply BW.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Graham


I wouldn't bother with Prime... Also if you can it would be best to remove the Werkstat, but if you can't I don't think it will be a huge problem based on Doug's experience


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Acrylic based but it should be hard. I don't think that it will stripp off.


Have any of you found Acrylic sealants start to go a bit yellow after a while?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

chillly said:


> Have any of you found Acrylic sealants start to go a bit yellow after a while?


It's not surprising if it does. It's just like a clear bra wrap will start to turn after time because the sun stains it/tans it.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Graham225 said:


> So can I apply BW straight on top of Werkstat Jett or do I go over my car with Prime first then apply BW.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Graham


It's all about what you want mate, BW will remove some, if not most of the Werkstat Trigger if you apply it over it.

A few examples: 
1. *Werkstat Prime *- Wolfs BodyWrap - Werkstat Trigger or Car-Lack 68 Long Life Sealant 
2. *Wolfs Seal n Shine *- Wolfs BodyWarp - Werkstat Trigger or Car-Lack 68 Long Life Sealant 
3. *Car-Lack 68 Systematic Care* - Wolfs BodyWarp - Werkstat Trigger or Car-Lack 68 Long Life Sealant

You could also mix it up by adding a 4th application of Wolfs QD :thumb:

Remember use the items in bold first (Nano clean & Seal products) Followed by BodyWarp then the any Acrylic sealant. This will logically clean & seal with the first product, then apply your Solvent based product (BodyWrap)to seal, followed by the acrylic product which will sit on top of the bodywrap, just like a wax sits on top of your paint. If successful layers are achieved you'll get a nice bit of protection, one layer protecting the next. Each layer being sacrificial to the one below & extending protection/durability.

I would love to see how these layers work microscopically, to successfully layer the above products uniformly over the entire car 100% You would probably need a full decontamination followed by very light application of each product with extended curing times.
Something worth trying me thinks. :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

chillly said:


> Have any of you found Acrylic sealants start to go a bit yellow after a while?


If not used, a lot of chemicals separate, if memory serves, solvent based products are less prone as the water based ones. Can't remember 

Something to do with weight of chemical & chemical its suspended in etc...


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Something I found surprisingly self cleaning is Bilt Hamber Hydrawax. Leaves a very slick surface and is extremely quick and easy to use.


----------

